# What Happened to my Post?



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 29, 2008)

I posted something this morning in the news section about the presidental canidate RaLPH Nader and his take on Medicinal Marijuana,,,, It has been removed....

anyone know why?


----------



## andy52 (Sep 29, 2008)

rut roh


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like it violated the strict No Politics rules we have here.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 29, 2008)

It was an article that was in the newspapers about naders comments regarding his take on medicinal marijuana....

If that violates policy then we need to remove all the posts in the news section about legislation because its along the same lines as my post..........It was a news story for christ sake,,,,,geez

If thats the case can a MOD tell me why?


----------



## andy52 (Sep 29, 2008)

she is a mod


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 29, 2008)

keeping news articles that refer to a politician's views on cannabis from cannabis users who's main goal is to see it legalized is tom foolery. Kind of goes against the whole stay informed about cannabis  mindset that most of us keep. 

But whatever.. it happens here.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Sep 29, 2008)

You gotta keep in mind, the mentality around here seems to be that if the mods think they are right, then they're right.  Give it up bro.  I've seen plenty of people banned for arguing with them.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 29, 2008)

no wonder I have seen some of my posts missing too...
oh well...

also sometime it act like my fedora is hacked in when mp.com is not on the site for a while,   does it happen to anyone here?


----------



## King Bud (Sep 29, 2008)

> keeping news articles that refer to a politician's views on cannabis from cannabis users *who's main goal is to see it legalized* is tom foolery.


His main goal isn't to see marijuana legalized, it's to *get elected*.

I personally don't want to see the news section turn into an electoral campaign billboard. They all *lie *anyways.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> It was an article that was in the newspapers about naders comments regarding his take on medicinal marijuana....
> 
> If that violates policy then we need to remove all the posts in the news section about legislation because its along the same lines as my post..........It was a news story for christ sake,,,,,geez
> 
> If thats the case can a MOD tell me why?


 
i think one just did my friend...Let me introduce smokinmom..a girly MOD


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

Did the article have political views in it or was it just his opinion on medicinal marijuana?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 30, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> keeping news articles that refer to a politician's views on cannabis from cannabis users who's main goal is to see it legalized is tom foolery. Kind of goes against the whole stay informed about cannabis mindset that most of us keep.
> 
> But whatever.. it happens here.


*
I agree, But I think Kingbuds comment (no offense bro) Is evidence of the reason why we don't discuss political stuff here.. too many "personal"
 opinions makes for too much confilict, which I too would rather avoid here..
Even though Im biting my lip right now grow on folks..*


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

What you could do Chronic is make a post of your views on medicinal marijuana without any quotes from political figures. I have seen on somebody's signature a quote by George Washington that states something about spreading the hemp seed from India. I know that this forum is not a voting poll but opinions matter and do not necessarily reflect anything self advantageous sometimes.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 30, 2008)

My apologies.....


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

What are you apologizing about?


----------



## King Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

> no offense bro


None taken! 

_and by taken, I mean I could have chosen to be offended, instead I chose to understand what you meant_


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 30, 2008)

Happy Tea Bud....

This is my home....lol..... Id rather just move on and chalk it up to a difference in opinions.....best thing all around....IMO...


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> You gotta keep in mind, the mentality around here seems to be that if the mods think they are right, then they're right.  Give it up bro.  I've seen plenty of people banned for arguing with them.



I also see a lot of people sucking up to them too. Look these forums are cool and it's fun to shoot the you know what with you guys but it not worth losing personal integrity. If somebody on a CANNABIS forum is going to have a problem with medicinal marijuana then they should not be here at all. Whoever runs this site is getting run over obviously. I really could care less about arguing with anybody about anything but when you are wrong you are wrong so people just need to get over it and be mature enough to admit it instead of abusing their JOB. I mean come on a moderator is there to keep the peace not act like they own the forum because they obviously do not. Somebody owns and runs these forums and it is not them. You should not be afraid to be banned because you love this place and have friends here. That ruins everything! That is also incredibly lame and anti-cannabis. You know it too. Anyways if they have such a problem with it then you really have no idea who they are. They maybe waiting for a moment to blackmail you or worse. It is really suspicious.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 30, 2008)

King Bud said:
			
		

> None taken!
> 
> _and by taken, I mean I could have chosen to be offended, instead I chose to understand what you meant_



if I were "allowed".. I would agree with you..

and by that.. I mean thanks for understanding my man...


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

I mean if people have such a crappy day that they have to get some high out of being mean on an internet forum then they seriously need to get a life. Usually people that other people suck up to are people they secretly despise anyways. Is it better to be cool and be liked or hated and be "feared"? The choice is obvious to me anyways. I rather not waste my time despising anybody or fearing anyone because there is nothing to hate on and nothing to fear. You don't even know what they could be up to if they act like that. I feel bad for the person who owns these forums. I think they just gave up a long time ago. Whoever they are they owe everyone on here a real hard look at what is going on because all of the people that join these forums make them.


----------



## gmo (Sep 30, 2008)

Happy-Tea-Bud said:
			
		

> I mean if people have such a crappy day that they have to get some high out of being mean on an internet forum then they seriously need to get a life. Usually people that other people suck up to are people they secretly despise anyways. Is it better to be cool and be liked or hated and be "feared"? The choice is obvious to me anyways. I rather not waste my time despising anybody or fearing anyone because there is nothing to hate on and nothing to fear. You don't even know what they could be up to if they act like that. I feel bad for the person who owns these forums. I think they just gave up a long time ago. Whoever they are they owe everyone on here a real hard look at what is going on because all of the people that join these forums make them.



Ummmmm...search for user name MarPassion.  Don't think he has "given" up on anything.


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 30, 2008)

Im voting Nader/Gonzalez this year. 

But yeah, no politics allowed. Trust me, I have learned first hand many of times. Anything that might actually even begin to upset anyone on here is forbidden. 

MP is supposed to be a peace loving, happy place, where everyone gets along. You know, that fictional "utopia" idea. 

I've met a lot of great people here, and I will NEVER disrespect their opinion, but at the same time, I feel I could learn quite a bit from others on here if we were "allowed" to have the conversation. I believe, if you can keep it civil, we should be able to talk about whatever we want to on here. Isn't that the point of this interweb thing?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 30, 2008)

Happy-Tea-Bud said:
			
		

> I also see a lot of people sucking up to them too. Look these forums are cool and it's fun to shoot the you know what with you guys but it not worth losing personal integrity. If somebody on a CANNABIS forum is going to have a problem with medicinal marijuana then they should not be here at all. Whoever runs this site is getting run over obviously. I really could care less about arguing with anybody about anything but when you are wrong you are wrong so people just need to get over it and be mature enough to admit it instead of abusing their JOB. I mean come on a moderator is there to keep the peace not act like they own the forum because they obviously do not. Somebody owns and runs these forums and it is not them. You should not be afraid to be banned because you love this place and have friends here. That ruins everything! That is also incredibly lame and anti-cannabis. You know it too. Anyways if they have such a problem with it then you really have no idea who they are. They maybe waiting for a moment to blackmail you or worse. It is really suspicious.


 
Your treading on dodgy ground, the MODS have rules from MarP, MarP has final say on all and everything, MarP set rules to keep the forum calm, and calm it will stay, MarP put total trust in the MODS and the MODS do much more than anyone realises, ive had a run in with almost all the MODS on here, its not them in the wrong, it was me in the wrong for not opening my mind to what goes on here.

But now I see with clarity.

eace:


----------



## King Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

> I feel I could learn quite a bit from others on here if we were "allowed" to have the conversation



As do I! I usually shy away from it (bad habit!), but lets not forget that we can _private _message each other.

If we word things right, we can even _get away_ with talking between the lines.

(and by get away, I mean the MODs understand it, and allow it.. I think it's mostly the noobies they're trying to protect)




> MarP set rules to keep the forum calm



I truthfully prefer open discussions, but this site is _much _more than that, it's setting a tone, an image of what MarP wants. We're in, and building his castle.

There's so many people that visit this site, it's better to control (atleast partially) what information they see. That's why there's post counts, and thanks, and thread ratings, and stickies.. so people know who has the experience, the respect, and where the good information is at.

:beatnik:


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 30, 2008)

You are 100% correct. This site is privately owned, and I have to respect that. Whatever arbitrary rules are in place have nothing to do with ethics, or morality. Its what says goes. I do understand that. But it is in my nature to go Rosa Parks on sites like this.

Either you are a cannabis activist or you are not. Regardless, it requires the discussion of politics. Could we at least get a "MJ Politics" forum here? Any topic that discusses laws, legislature, or legalities of MJ fits well within the realm of politics. 

Believe it or not, I do understand this idea of "no politics."  Unfortunately, pot is political. This site has the full right to eliminate any converstation it wants to. I have the full right to stop reading and posting here. This is the double edged sword of internet forums. 

But, if you do not let the politics of marijuana be discussed, you are doing all sides a great disservice. If you find a candidate or a bill that is pro-weed, and are not allowed to discuss it here, it does everyone a grave disservice. It's not about being right or wrong, its about actually having the conversation.


----------



## King Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

> But, if you do not let the politics of marijuana be discussed, you are doing all sides a great disservice.


I disagree entirely.

I believe this *is *a political site. It's just sneaky.. like _all_ politics.


Discussing things can affect change..

..but sometimes smacking your kid when they swear is better than discussing it. It's usually better to not swear around your kid.. talk how you'd want them to talk.

Oh, and we don't smack, OR swear here!..

Because we're friendly, growing our pot in our closet, trying to help each other out. _Ya hear'_?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 30, 2008)

This site is here to help people grow cannabis, if you desire political chat, there are many other forums, this forum is here with set rules, you are not shackled to it, your free to go anywhere, the rules of this site are how this site is set to run, a growing forum, a place to gain and share knowledge of how to help yourself grow free clean cannabis.

If you do not like the set rules, you do not have to accept them.

You will all agree how calm this forum is, that does not happen naturally, it is forged.


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 30, 2008)

King Bud said:
			
		

> I disagree entirely.
> 
> I believe this is a political site. It's just sneaky. Like _all_ politics.
> 
> ...


I don't follow. I do agree politics are sneaky, but why do WE have to play by those rules. I have an opinion, I dont ask it be respected, or even listened to. Why should I have to resort to sneakiness to just have that opinion heard? 

If I post a thread on here saying "Vote this way! Its the best way you can vote" and then tell you who to vote for. I dont see any problems with that. Intelligent people won't either.  They'll debate and discuss with me. And that is what a forum should be about. The anonymity of the internet has led too many people to believe they can just dominate a conversation and never care about it again. 

I don't care about wininng. I know my opionions, and I am looking for better ones. The ONLY way I can find those, is to HAVE the conversation.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2008)

*For all of you complaining about the site. You don't like it hit the freaking road. That's all i have to say. Your post was deleted for a reason. I'm sure whoever deleted it will give you a reason why once they come on this morning. *


----------



## King Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

> I dont see any problems with that. Intelligent people won't either.


Unfortunately, not everyone is as intelligent as you.

The presidents sure know that. zzing!

Imagine if we had a hundred people post who they were voting for in a thread.. it's just too much *junk*. I think the majority of the people would argue, and not listen, because there'd be too many redundant posts, too much useless information.

Useless information _blinds _the stupid.


If you look at the threads the MODs close, it's usually because there's a fight going on, that ends up in a cul-de-sac, respect is lost and insults start flying.

Or a golden rule is broken.



> why do WE have to play by those rules.~Why should I have to resort to sneakiness to just have that opinion heard?


Because we're in someone elses' house.  
I *hate *that marijuana is illegal.. but I'm a sneaky twerp.. and I do what I *must* to get away with using it.

There are other ways to have your opinion heard. Like.. what's the point of posting this guys link? Trying to sway votes? We could post our opinions about _why _it's important to vote for pro-marijuana candidates right now.. similar effect.



> I have an opinion, I don't ask it be respected~and I am looking for better ones. The ONLY way I can find those, is to HAVE the conversation.


No need to ask, much respect man.


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 30, 2008)

edited: just a bad idea...


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Your treading on dodgy ground, the MODS have rules from MarP, MarP has final say on all and everything, MarP set rules to keep the forum calm, and calm it will stay, MarP put total trust in the MODS and the MODS do much more than anyone realises, ive had a run in with almost all the MODS on here, its not them in the wrong, it was me in the wrong for not opening my mind to what goes on here.
> 
> But now I see with clarity.
> 
> eace:



Maybe you have never trusted somebody who screwed you over before but it happens. I think if "MarP" really was watching that he would say something. He would do something. 

You should talk to some of the people who have been banned. They are mysteriously noticing their photos in threads from the mods and if you look at their posts a lot of them did not break any of the rules. It is not breaking a rule to speak your mind.


----------



## King Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

> if you look at their posts a lot of them did not break any of the rules.


I think the posts where they break the rules are usually deleted.

Like, I don't see the thread this discussion is revolving around.

I think they're doing a mighty fine job! :fid:


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

I also noticed they try to limit you to post your pictures through this forum so now they have your pictures. Even when you are banned they still have your pictures so they can do whatever they think they can with them. They do not like you to use other links that are specifically for pictures because they want them in their system. I don't know if they make money off it because this site is free or what. That is very suspicious behavior and also I realize that many people here have grow journals and important documentation for their gardening in this system that they do not want to lose. You are willing to put with a lot of crap just to keep your information in a system you think is secure because you trust the people that run it. You do not miss some of the people who were banned? They loaded their pictures on here and trusted them with their information. Now they are banned and they see THEIR picture and their work on the mod's threads. So they can say whatever they want to and they can delete this if they want to but it will not change the fact that you know as well as I do that it is hard work to build a garden and a good crop. It is absolutely disrespectful and heartless to try to take that away from somebody.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2008)

*You are so wrong. Tell ya what i'll have MP reply to this thread himself. Anything that happens on this site goes through MP. *


			
				Happy-Tea-Bud said:
			
		

> Maybe you have never trusted somebody who screwed you over before but it happens. I think if "MarP" really was watching that he would say something. He would do something.
> 
> *What threads and what photos? *
> 
> You should talk to some of the people who have been banned. They are mysteriously noticing their photos in threads from the mods


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2008)

*Sounds like you not happy here so why are you here? *


			
				Happy-Tea-Bud said:
			
		

> I also noticed they try to limit you to post your pictures through this forum so now they have your pictures. Even when you are banned they still have your pictures so they can do whatever they think they can with them. They do not like you to use other links that are specifically for pictures because they want them in their system. I don't know if they make money off it because this site is free or what. That is very suspicious behavior and also I realize that many people here have grow journals and important documentation for their gardening in this system that they do not want to lose. You are willing to put with a lot of crap just to keep your information in a system you think is secure because you trust the people that run it. You do not miss some of the people who were banned? They loaded their pictures on here and trusted them with their information. Now they are banned and they see THEIR picture and their work on the mod's threads. So they can say whatever they want to and they can delete this if they want to but it will not change the fact that you know as well as I do that it is hard work to build a garden and a good crop. It is absolutely disrespectful and heartless to try to take that away from somebody.


----------



## King Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

> they see THEIR picture and their work on the mod's threads


Can you link me? Private message even? I'd like to see these threads you're talking about.

That sounds extremely suspicious. But, honestly, it sounds extremely false.

The MODs here know how to grow their own. TBG has a beautiful gallery of his buds, for example. Why would they want anyone elses pictures? I don't see the logic. No members here pay for the site. MarP doesn't even allow donations.


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

I can understand that some of the people probably said a lot of stuff they should not have. I have seen that before. There are other people that you can search every single word that they wrote and find nothing. Why were they banned? There are people you have not even seen or met that were banned. It takes a lot of work to build a good crop like some of you do. When you see their threads it does not feel like they are like you does it? Sometimes it seems like they really do not feel for you. They are almost automated responses with dictation like from a book or notes. I know some of you have tried their suggestions and it has screwed you. Some of you just thank them to try to stay on their good side. I can completely understand because your friends are here and your information is here but just remember it is here and it is not in your control! So they can ban or they can delete or they can do whatever but it is because they are doing something wrong a lot of the times and they are trying to cover it up. You know it too so just keep going on like nobody said it but it always bothers you.


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

They want their pictures because they have never been accepted into a group before. They want your acceptance. They never ever give you a reasonable grow journal. Even most of you smell something fishy. I seriously doubt they have even smoked a bowl in their life. They seem to like to tell people they are wrong to feel better about something. Something that does not even matter. When you lie you always try to do something to cover it up.


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

Their pictures look different sometimes right? Sometimes it does not seem like the same sequence. Sometimes they tell you a strain and you know it is not the one that they stated. I have seen very few posts by MarP but I know he does not like to think that people he trusted would screw him over which is what all of us do naturally.


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

Sometimes you ask them how they did it and they cannot tell you. Sometimes they tell you something that is in the soil or something completely bizarre that does not even look like what you know it to be. Sorry but you can do and think whatever you want to but your guts won't lie to you. Did you ever order a seed pack from a bank that they recommended and got screwed right after? I mean I know you all like each other and like to talk to each other and trade tips but this website has not been very resourceful for me or many of my friends. I wanted to try and ask a question. I just wanted to see for myself. You never know who you talk to over the internet. You have to use your best judgment and your gut instincts. If you cannot do that then you will be lied to and you will just deal with anything. There are a lot of things I cannot stand but stealing is the one thing I absolutely hate.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2008)

*Dude you have no clue what you are talking about.   I'm glad you can speak for MP. I didn't know he had a personal secretary. *


			
				Happy-Tea-Bud said:
			
		

> Their pictures look different sometimes right? Sometimes it does not seem like the same sequence. Sometimes they tell you a strain and you know it is not the one that they stated. I have seen very few posts by MarP but I know he does not like to think that people he trusted would screw him over which is what all of us do naturally.


----------



## King Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

> They are almost automated responses with dictation like from a book or notes.


My school teachers used to do that. _Billy! Quit picking your nose!_
It's just a way to communicate, it has it's purpose, and is appropriate for their position. If you're breaking a rule, they shouldn't debate the rule with you, they should tell you to quit breaking the rule, and if you're lucky they'll take the time to explain why.




> I seriously doubt they have even smoked a bowl in their life.






> They never ever give you a reasonable grow journal.


They're not necessarily the best growers out there, but that's not their purpose.

And they share plenty of great journals!



> this website has not been very resourceful for me or many of my friends


Did you guys click the 'resources' link, at the top of the page? That's where the good stuff is.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 30, 2008)

I think someone needs to go and have a sleep, come back later and re read what they are typing.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2008)

*Hey KB notice how he didn't answer any questions. Notice how he just wrote crap without any proof. If someone on this site stole pics i would be on it.  *


----------



## King Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

> I think someone needs to go and have a sleep


I hear that. It's hard to believe how long I've been on this one thread, haha! :stoned: :bongin: 

And yea TBG, I just don't get why?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 30, 2008)

politics can destroy friendships and kill hard earned buzzes..... i am extremely passionate about politics ,BUT i also understand it has no place here ....period...i read the thread in question and did'nt see anything too radical but it's not my place to decide whats acceptable for this site............it is also completely STUPID to think that the mods and Marpassion are eagerly awaiting the banning of a member so they can claim some new pics......we tall did........so i'm just gonna roll a joint and read another thread


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 30, 2008)

in fact , the ONLY thing close to politics that i want to hear or see while high is the movie TEAM AMERICA.......++++ YEAH !!!!(it's on now)


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

I can't post all the time because I have other things to do but I do check my incoming e-mails. 

A thief is always where you least expect. 

I am well aware of what I write because I read it before I post it. Through time you learn to try to think before you speak as much as possible. 

The proof is in the pudding and it smells like sour milk! I just stated everything all of you have noticed. 

I swayed off the original subject. I can understand why publicly stating that you support a candidate would be like commercialization.


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

Inconsistent photos, statements in journals, different backgrounds, different areas, call and asked the dispensary (never heard of them), what happened to Widow Maker, what happened to Longwood, what happened to all these great growers that actually gave good advice?? What happened to their pictures? You remember some of those photos don't you? Just remember if you are trying to get on their good side to be a moderator that you do not get paid for it and there is no advantage to you. I cannot believe that somebody would spend all of their time on here for nothing. Although a lot of things that I used to not believe have become evident in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2008)

*Your full of crap. You haven't showed any proof of anything your talking about. On another note Happy-Tea-Bud or should i call you dozenoffaroundthecorner keep it up. I see you have two usernames as i checked.   Seems kinda funny you come on the site as one person  all nice and helping out. Then you come on as this ahole starting trouble. Whats you beef? Show us the proof or shut the F up.  Hows that? *


			
				Happy-Tea-Bud said:
			
		

> I can't post all the time because I have other things to do but I do check my incoming e-mails.
> 
> A thief is always where you least expect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

A square will always make you feel confined inside of a little box sort of like a prison cell. This will not soak in right away but it will take a while before you all realize you have been had! They are a little off and bewildered but will come to. 

If you need to go to sleep then sleep. Don't let the obvious bother you through the night to keep you awake. Please do not let what disturbs you because you know it is wrong make you feel bad about anything.


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

There is no way to show you what you already know and what you have noticed. This character TBG is always asleep at 9 and wakes up at 6 right? They all sleep rather well at night. So who is this mod right now? Do you know? You cannot login two IDs with the same e-mail. A mod would know that. If you can run through the system you can see this guy is a hacker. I can tell you his name if you want. You can look it up on MySpace. His name is Lyle Gier. Some people are never really what they seem are they?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 30, 2008)

how would any of you take to being questioned about the rules of your houses...constantly and stupidly...pretty annoying huh,...I would get really pissed having to defend my rules to someone on my propery...i would expect that misunderstanding person to say "oh,....my bad.....sorry" and everything would be smiles....this is not an infringement on anyone's rights...this is Marp's house...you don't pay him taxes...he lets you come and play for free...he's got bumper pool and pin ball machines and a super nentindo.. politics craps in the yard we ALL play in so know your place when you come to play and don't take offense when you are corrected...no big deal until you make it one


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

TBG would never curse or even try to make it look like he would. He would never ever talk like that either. He would never argue because "Arguing over the internet is like competing in the Special Olympics......" 

If you look through all of the pictures they post then you would see what I am talking about but you already knew. I also know this is what most of you do all the time which is understandable because your life is your crop. A gardener lives for their garden.


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

Well since this is not your house then you do not set the rules so maybe you need to review that book again. 

Puff Monkey would never write that crap either.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2008)

*Well it seems you and your other ego are no longer welcome here on the site. So i bid you both a farewell . :ciao: *


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyways you all need to be careful. That obese little man you see in that picture was hired for the Patriot Act. Just be careful because he will try to scan through all of your stuff and cause you trouble. He even has recruited little punks by enticing them with candy such as free dvd movies and video games that they like to think they downloaded on their own and they like to think they are wonderful hackers but really a big pervert gave you candy so you would sit on his lap.

You are safer on this forum at night. All the people you worry about are asleep. I really don't have too much time for this. I read a lot and I have other things to do so sorry if I do not post quickly to crap that does not make sense.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 30, 2008)

Happy-Tea-Bud said:
			
		

> what happened to Widow Maker, What happened to their pictures? You remember some of those photos don't you?.


 
I know Widowmaker, better than anyone on this site, Widowmaker himself removed all his pictures, he then removed all his comments in the chat box, he himself decided to do this, then he decided to poach as many members as he could before starting his own forum, I strongly suggest you do not comment on things you have no idea about, research before comment is factual, your comments are speculation.

eace:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 30, 2008)

hey how do you spell that crybaby sound ?????and yes , puffmonkey wrote that crap....what is it that you don't understand ?????when you go into a bar there is an unwritten rule....NO RELIGEON,NO POLITICS... this is because the 2 subjects have a reputation for turning brother against brother, i had a run in with 1 of the mods about my screen name....i even started a "whiney thread" and 99% of the members here had my back, but in the big picture of things i realized that Marp could have said "the only name available is pinky twinkle butt cheaks" and at that point i could either accept the name or find another forum....see ???


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2008)

*Hey Happy you and Dozing can find another site as you have been BANNED! Come back and i'll BAN you again and again. You are no longer welcome here!  *


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 30, 2008)

Happy-Tea-Bud said:
			
		

> Anyways you all need to be careful. That obese little man you see in that picture was hired for the Patriot Act. Just be careful because he will try to scan through all of your stuff and cause you trouble. He even has recruited little punks by enticing them with candy such as free dvd movies and video games that they like to think they downloaded on their own and they like to think they are wonderful hackers but really a big pervert gave you candy so you would sit on his lap.
> 
> You are safer on this forum at night. All the people you worry about are asleep. I really don't have too much time for this. I read a lot and I have other things to do so sorry if I do not post quickly to crap that does not make sense.


yeah, i've heard thing too....like bush caused katrina..(lolololololololololololol)but that was also poppy cock


----------



## Hick (Sep 30, 2008)

If you have some proof of this... I would like to see it.
  Some pretty STORNG accusations, ther "buddy"...that I'm pretty confident is a "BALD FACED LIE".. 
...




			
				Happy-Tea-Bud said:
			
		

> I also noticed they try to limit you to post your pictures through this forum so now they have your pictures. Even when you are banned they still have your pictures so they can do whatever they think they can with them. They do not like you to use other links that are specifically for pictures because they want them in their system. I don't know if they make money off it because this site is free or what. That is very suspicious behavior and also I realize that many people here have grow journals and important documentation for their gardening in this system that they do not want to lose. You are willing to put with a lot of crap just to keep your information in a system you think is secure because you trust the people that run it. You do not miss some of the people who were banned? They loaded their pictures on here and trusted them with their information. Now they are banned and they see THEIR picture and their work on the mod's threads. So they can say whatever they want to and they can delete this if they want to but it will not change the fact that you know as well as I do that it is hard work to build a garden and a good crop. It is absolutely disrespectful and heartless to try to take that away from somebody.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 30, 2008)

oh, oh my god.....thank you for showing us the light and damn you Marp...i want the pics of my dirt and seedling back !!!!!!!olololololololol what ever pee boy


----------



## Hick (Sep 30, 2008)

..thanks tbg.. I hadn't yet even had a cup o coffee.. 'n this clown was peein' in my Wheaties...


----------



## Hick (Sep 30, 2008)

> There is no way to show you what you already know and what you have noticed. This character TBG is always asleep at 9 and wakes up at 6 right? They all sleep rather well at night. So who is this mod right now? Do you know? You cannot login two IDs with the same e-mail. A mod would know that. If you can run through the system you can see this guy is a hacker. I can tell you his name if you want. You can look it up on MySpace. His name is Lyle Gier. Some people are never really what they seem are they?



:rofl:.... you .._"hacker"_ you....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 30, 2008)

wooooowwwww......


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2008)

*Wow didn't know i had a Myspace account. Didn't know my name was Lyle Gier either. Thank you very much for bringing that to my attention. Hey everyone my name is Lyle Gier damn glad to meet ya.  *


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 30, 2008)

anybody wonder if this guy has a columbo eye ??? he sure was diggin' for something......i just covered people like him in the dutch law thread..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Lyle Gier 

Welcome to the forum.

As a newbie you have lots to learn, stick around for a while, you will enjoy it :aok:

If you have any questions simply ask and I will go and steal 40 or 50 pics from the MODS (its ok, they steal them from other people anyway)

If I do not know the answer to your question I will make any bull up and type crap just to ruin your growing experience.

Welcome to MP


----------



## Hick (Sep 30, 2008)

:rofl:...


----------



## andy52 (Sep 30, 2008)

where did this dude park his space ship?he sure gets a crappy buzz or just naturally stupid.i thinks he needs some thorazine


----------



## IRISH (Sep 30, 2008)

and he goes shufflin' back to his ship...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 30, 2008)

sounds like the same jack a$$ I use to see a couple years ago on another forum; exactly why I left that forum. this moron was running his or her mouth about people's personal information and even posted personal information about a particular person, the best part is he or she never even got banned. now THERE is a conspiracy theory


----------



## Hick (Sep 30, 2008)

I can garauntee you that there has never been an incident where any Moderator "stoled" any pictures from "anyone" at MP. That is a rediculous claim and totally false.
  I 'have' asked permission from member to use their pictures in "stickies" or to be placed on the Resource page, when we thought they would be beneficial to the post. But nothing has EVER been stolen, or used without permission, as far as I know.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 30, 2008)

*Who cares about these cry baby types :cry: :baby: if they dont like the page they are welcome to click on another  

I have noticed these kinds of folks since the beginning of the internet, always expressing themselves in a very contrary manner, I always just passed it off as a personality flaw or neurotic behavior, typical of someone hiding behind the annomymous nature of the internet :hubba: *


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 30, 2008)

HOLY SHIKES!!!!   

I go to sleep and I wake up to my thread like this? WOW.

Let me be clear....I posted, it was removed, I asked why, it was answered, i apologized, and havent said anything since...

I had no involvement in what that other dude did. I dont share his views about the forumn and basicly think the guy wasnt hugged enough as a child....MARP, MODS, and GROWERS-----Keep on Keepin on:aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2008)

I think it's safe to say this thread has run its course.

Thread closed.


----------

